# gibson_es smoking it up.. take a look!



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Im a little bored.... and a lot drunk. so bare with me here. Lol.

These are just the ones on my pho.e, head are nt even what's on my broke computer or on my camera. Lol. Its sad, I know.

NUB habano 460









R&J #3 from that ISOM


















Alex bradley overture


















Oliva Master Blend 3









Tatiana series p









That's cigolle on the right. We were just chilin at buffalo wild wings.. im smoking a camacho carojo, don't know what he is smoking.


















Pardon 64 at the silver moon drive-in theater in lakeland florida









I believe this was a 5 vegas relic









Man of war virtue









CAO la travieta


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

This was at a cain event to introduce the cain f. From left to right: my wife monica, sam leccia, me... I was smoking a cain f maduro but you can't see it









Don't remember what I was smoking here









Don't remember what this was eather









Crappy pic..Smoking a CAO brazilia, I was drunk here too. Lol.









That's cigolle again on the left, don't remember what he was smoking. I was smoking a CAO itialia









Don't remember this smoke at all. Lol









I think this was another CAO brazilia. But I could be wrong









Yup, smokin the corn cob


















Don't remember this one...









Heres moica smoking what I think was a NUB habano 460 and playin cards.. she don't smoke anymore









Smoking a gran habano vintage 2002









Here she is again, It was some cheap smoke my dad gave me to try, he didn't like them, I did. She is weren't what looks to be the same shirt, its not, its one of her work shirts, so there all the same


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't tell from the pic, but ii remember right it was a rocky patel vintage 1992 box press. I was at a bluegrass festival were my dad was playing









Yes, that's a tiers on my head, I believe I had some pain killers in me for my leg.. lol. Don't remember was cigar it was, I was fixing to go on the back porch and smoke it.









I like this one. Kinda cool...









Here I am again smoking baccy in my savinelli Alligator. I love this pipe. Me and cigolle were doing a yard sale earning brownie points with monica. Lol









This was while I was in the middle of doing an engine swap on my wifes 96 chevy blazer. Its a perdomo patriarch carojo









Smoking a cusano double conn.









This was breakfest. Lol no joke. A month ago maybe.









Smoking a JR ultimate. Don't remember which one. This was later at nigh on my one year anni while my wife took a two hour nap...









Here's a couple of me smoking another padron 64


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Smoking a CAO brasilia right outside the tobacco depot









And that's it to now...


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I can help with some of those mystery cigars since I was there.

The first Buffalo Wild Wings = a Cuban Mistake (That is the only thing I have ever smoked there for the exception of my pipe).

The Green Bandanna = It was a Camacho Corojo I believe

The Blue tank top = I was smoking a CAO Brazilia, that you had let me try


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This was at a cain event to introduce the cain f. From left to right: my wife monica, sam leccia, me... I was smoking a cain f maduro but you can't see it(QUOTE)

I was to busy looking at the Cohiba in your shirt pocket you naughty boy! Lol
Nice set of pics Gibs i tried to bump ya but it says i gotta spread it around catch ya on the flip side later gator!:smoke2:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This was at a cain event to introduce the cain f. From left to right: my wife monica, sam leccia, me... I was smoking a cain f maduro but you can't see it(QUOTE)
> 
> I was to busy looking at the Cohiba in your shirt pocket you naughty boy! Lol
> Nice set of pics Gibs i tried to bump ya but it says i gotta spread it around catch ya on the flip side later gator!:smoke2:


Lol. S_Vivo had just sent it to me and I didn't wanna leave it out in the car.


----------



## flint fireforge (Dec 16, 2010)

im so in envy of you for the cigars and pipe's....vey nice though i dont begrudge you lol


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

why thank you.  lol.


----------

